# More fuel to the Melo fire



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/282sd5.htm 


Boy, the media is really running with this story.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> One scenario would have the Nuggets sending their first draft pick to the Bulls in return for either Jamal Crawford or Jay Williams and their first pick (No. 7 overall). The Bulls would use the selection to pick the 6-foot-8 Anthony, whom some talent evaluators believe to have star potential.





> Of the two, Paxson is probably more inclined to part with Williams partly because of the premium on size that he and Bulls coach Bill Cartwright have placed on backcourt players.



Crawford and #7 is a little steep

Williams and #7 is also a little steep but I would consider it...


also this is interesting:



> What's more, Anthony admitted he was a bit reluctant about being a part of the Nuggets' situation at first.


maybe there is more of a chance at DEN trading the #3 pick than I thought... then again this IS the media...


----------



## Modena360 (May 22, 2003)

*Pull the trigger PAX*

Pull it. 

I thinks a go for sure if PAX can convince Denver to do Jay-Will and next years #1. I would hate to part with Pietrus.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Pull the trigger PAX*



> Originally posted by <b>Modena360</b>!
> Pull it.
> 
> I thinks a go for sure if PAX can convince Denver to do Jay-Will and next years #1. I would hate to part with Pietrus.


I read somewhere that next year HOUSTON could have our #1 pick? What exactly is up with that?


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I believe that unless we give them 2 2nd rd picks this year they get our #1 next year( unless it is a high pick like top 20 i think).


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> I believe that unless we give them 2 2nd rd picks this year they get our #1 next year( unless it is a high pick like top 20 i think).


okay.. is this still all from the Bryce Drew trade?


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*I wouldn't get too excited about this.*

There's nothing new in this article. He's basically retelling the story that came out yesterday. 


> *According to a published report*, the Nuggets have had second thoughts about Syracuse small forward Carmelo Anthony, who is widely expected to be among the top three picks. Now Denver is expected to consider any offer for the No. 3 pick that includes a point guard, a position at which the Bulls have the most to offer at this time.


Plus, I don't think he even interviewed Pax for the article. All his quotes are vague, and (I think) old. He just applied them to this situation. The story's only got legs because people are rehashing old news.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

The big question in my mind with this whole Melo situation is which scenario makes us a better team next season and in the future?


Crawford,Williams
Pietrus,(Crawford),(Robinson)
Rose,Robinson,(Marshall)
Chandler,Fizer,Marshall
Curry,(Chandler),(Marshall)

or



Crawford,Vet PG(Ollie?)
Rose,Hassell
Anthony,Robinson,(Marshall)
Chandler,Fizer,Marshall
Curry,(Chandler),(Marshall)


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

This is all just speculation. Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

The one thing we have going for us is that Denver and Chicago are in different conferences so niether team will feel like they're trading the next best thing to someone in their own division who will kill them for years to come...


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think the Bulls might seriously consider dealing Jay Will & the #7 for Mello. But, I don't think that Denver will bite, has everyone forgotten the ongoing love affair between Denver & Arenas? Arenas IS planning on signing in Denver. IMO, no deal gets done and Denver signs Mello. Maybe the Bulls could get lucky and make a deal for Vincent Yarborough, which would be alright.

On the Bryce Drew deal, IF the Bulls pick next season is lower than #20 then Houston gets it, if not, then the Bulls have to give them 2 #1 picks.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I think the Bulls might seriously consider dealing Jay Will & the #7 for Mello. But, I don't think that Denver will bite, has everyone forgotten the ongoing love affair between Denver & Arenas? Arenas IS planning on signing in Denver. IMO, no deal gets done and Denver signs Mello. Maybe the Bulls could get lucky and make a deal for Vincent Yarborough, which would be alright.
> 
> On the Bryce Drew deal, IF the Bulls pick next season is lower than #20 then Houston gets it, if not, then the Bulls have to give them 2 #1 picks.


Isn't Arenas a shooting guard stuck playing point guard? Denver needs upgrades in both back court positions. Having Williams and Arenas would be pretty good although don't they hate each other? Hmmm. 

One thing Kiki needs to remember is you can't assume players will sign w/ you. However, I bet Arenas would sign w/ whomever gave him the most $$.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

If Paxson stays put and drafts Mickael Pietrus can he keep both PG's and run something similar to Kings with Bibby,Jackson, and Christie with Rose at SF backed up by Robinson and Marshall? I imagine there would be enough minutes.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I think the Bulls might seriously consider dealing Jay Will & the #7 for Mello. But, I don't think that Denver will bite, has everyone forgotten the ongoing love affair between Denver & Arenas? Arenas IS planning on signing in Denver. IMO, no deal gets done and Denver signs Mello. Maybe the Bulls could get lucky and make a deal for Vincent Yarborough, which would be alright.
> 
> On the Bryce Drew deal, IF the Bulls pick next season is lower than #20 then Houston gets it, if not, then the Bulls have to give them 2 #1 picks.


correct My last sentence, two second round picks is what it should say.

On Arenas, he IS a converted pg much the same as Crawford, he will play pg next season. Pietrus looks like a baller but I haven't actually seen him ball so I really can only comment on his scouting reports which make him sound real nice.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

i think we should trade Jay Williams and #7th for Nugs Pick..Because if you really think about it no one has really seen Pietrus play that much and cant really get a good comparion to him..but everyone has seen Melo play and knows how he plays and can play so i would say lets pull this deal off and get Melo over here in a Bulls uni we can use another young superstar..but we dont need 2 PG on a team..when we can use one of them PG to get something we need..


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/282sd5.htm
> 
> 
> Boy, the media is really running with this story.


Isn't Ladewski the same bimbo that kept insisting that Krause and Saunders were regularly discussing a Rose for Szczerbiak trade when in fact they were just sharing fishing stories?

It seems Ladewski has a propensity for reporting things as though they were fact when the truth of the matter is he's just making it up based on unrelated circumstances that he tries to tie together to create headlines.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as if the deal wasnt good enough for chicago...gotta love it.

hey guys - trying reading KIKI'S comments on this melo trade stuff. very interesting.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Pull the trigger PAX*



> Originally posted by <b>Modena360</b>!
> Pull it.
> 
> I thinks a go for sure if PAX can convince Denver to do Jay-Will and next years #1. I would hate to part with Pietrus.


lol. and wed hate to part with melo.

ah well...you guys get pietrus, we get melo. we both win.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: More fuel to the Melo fire*



> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> Isn't Ladewski the same bimbo that kept insisting that Krause and Saunders were regularly discussing a Rose for Szczerbiak trade when in fact they were just sharing fishing stories?
> 
> It seems Ladewski has a propensity for reporting things as though they were fact when the truth of the matter is he's just making it up based on unrelated circumstances that he tries to tie together to create headlines.


Quite true Kismet.

Actually Ladewski said on a radio report 2 months ago that both he and Jerry K hadn't spoken to each other since the '87 draft or something like that. Ladewski made some terse comment and Krause never really spoke to him after that. So how he acertained ANYTHING reporting about the Bulls and Jerry K in a semi-objective manner, I will never know. Sheesh.

Still the idea of getting 'Melo sounds really good.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'd just as soon let Denver have Carmello and we keep the #7 pick and go for Pietrus. What I wouldn't mind pursuing is a deal for either White or Skita. I'm thinking Fizer for either one of the two. If/when Denver drafts Anthony, they are going to have three SF's. There won't be enough minutes for all of them. In all likelyhood, Howard is gone and Denver may well need some sort of low-post offense to go along with Hilario.

We'd relieve our glut of PF's and Denver would relieve their glut of SF's. Denver can have Arenas. We keep J-WIll.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I'd just as soon let Denver have Carmello and we keep the #7 pick and go for Pietrus. What I wouldn't mind pursuing is a deal for either White or Skita. I'm thinking Fizer for either one of the two. If/when Denver drafts Anthony, they are going to have three SF's. There won't be enough minutes for all of them. In all likelyhood, Howard is gone and Denver may well need some sort of low-post offense to go along with Hilario.
> 
> We'd relieve our glut of PF's and Denver would relieve their glut of SF's. Denver can have Arenas. We keep J-WIll.


if fizer is healthy id swap him for white but not skita.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> if fizer is healthy id swap him for white but not skita.


This might actually be a good trade for both teams, provided Denver doesn't see White as a long term answer at shooting guard.

Fizer would give Denver the time to bring Tsika along slowly (and it will take him time to grow in to his body) as well as some needed scoring. 

I agree that Denver would proabably not be willing to give up on Tskita this early.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Jay and the #7 for Melo is a bad joke

I wouldn't do Jay for Marshmelo straight up 

The wrong forward came out early from the Cuse

( I dream of Hakim )


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!


 

Don't you want to hear Johnny Kerr screaming about what Michael (Mickael) did that was so amazing? That I could stand to hear again.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Anyway there is nothing stopping the Chicken Nuggets drafting Marshmelo and then seeing how free agency pans out and if Sold Out Arenas stays away - they could always make their moves later in the summer once free agency shakes down 

Some of you guys really need to get a proper grip on what we got in Jay rather than buy into the populist crap. At a minimum we got a Mike Bibby type ( and IMO ) someone even better still

When I hear about Bobby Jackson and David Wesley comparisons I pizz my duds its that ludicrous

Don't get me wrong .. I love Bobby Jax but he is the Bo Outlaw of guards - all heart and hustle who plays above what his perceived skill levels are - but for pure skill .. not in the same ball park


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Jay and the #7 for Melo is a bad joke
> 
> I wouldn't do Jay for Marshmelo straight up
> ...


Thank you so much. Finally, some common sense in this place. Hey, didn't we need defense? Let me know when Mello actually plays lockdown defense rather than playing no "D" and taking 20+ shots thinking he's MJ.

The guy that made the comment we use draft Melo instead of Pietrus because we've seem him in college board is a dumbarse. I am sorry but if our scouts can't find talent oversea then they need to retire. I am sorry if this is harsh but if we aren't going to put the time in international scouting. we should just fire all of them to save a couple of bucks. Work with Sterling so why won't it work with us!!!


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

FJ I always enjoy your posts but please tell me you are kidding. Warrick is a nice looking prospect but to say he is anywhere near Carmelo is a joke. It is true that Jay and # 7 might be too much but it is not a huge overpayment in my mind when you figure the filler that Denver would have to add to make salaries work. Carmelo will be a very good player in this league and if a right deal can be worked out you can bet Paxson would sign off on it. Now what exactly would be a right deal, I dont know, only Paxson and Kiki know that.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Baz

Marshmelo is the more advanced player right now .. but the attributes Hakim Warrick displays as a player in terms of how I see him developing I like a LOT better

Marshmelo is benign - a so so player that will be the John Cougar Mellencamp of his draft class 

Warrick has WAY more dynamic quality with big capacity for true game turning impact plays ( and more so on the defensive end ) Yeah he's still light and got pushed around a bit even in college last season but he pulls out plays like that block against Kansas that was just pure off the hook crook and you think Holy Fook !!!!

Dig??


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He never got excited about Michael Ruffin? :whoknows: :rofl:

Anyway, do you pronounce Mickael the same as Michael?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> The guy that made the comment we use draft Melo instead of Pietrus because we've seem him in college board is a dumbarse. I am sorry but if our scouts can't find talent oversea then they need to retire.


If anything its probably easier to judge players in Europe and high schoolers in the Mcd's game then college players...

At least there are other players with pro-level talent and athleticism to compare them against in these venues.

As someone on the "other board" commented:

Pietrius's team features three players that have a good chance of being lottery selections--How many teams are there with that level of talent in the college ranks?

Hell, theres probably less pro-class talent in many college confrences then there in on a number of those European teams (likewise in the Mcd's game).


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

The only way I would do Jay to the Chicken Nuggets is if you could parcel him up with ERob and the #7 for #3 and Campy 

Campy only has 1 year left on his contract and would cleasne ERob's contract

Anyway , armed with the #3 pick , I would seriously make a play for Manu Ginobli and the Spurs late 1st rounder

And I would pursue Fizer to the Hornets for George Lynch and their #18 pick where we may pick up Boris Diaw

I would give up both our 2nd rounders to Houston to fulfill the Bryce Drew fiasco and so that we can deal a future 1st round pick 

Your 2003 / 2004 Bulls

*

Curry
Chandler
Lynch
Rose
Crawford

bench

Campy
Marshall
Diaw
Ginobli 
Mason

IR

Bagaric
Baxter
Brunson

 Stashed in Europe with the Spurs #28 pick 

Carlos Delfino

*


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Warrick has WAY more dynamic quality with big capacity for true game turning impact plays ( and more so on the defensive end ) Yeah he's still light and got pushed around a bit even in college last season but he pulls out plays like that block against Kansas that was just pure off the hook crook and you think Holy Fook !!!!
> ...


Do you remember that dunk Warrick had in the second half of the Kansas game? Jesus.

I almost agree with you, but remember the Boozer lesson. Players sometimes look completely different after a little pro- speed and weight training.

Melo could end up being a very different player in the pros then he was in college.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> Anyway, do you pronounce Mickael the same as Michael?


no. but that might not stop johnny kerr

the differences in pronounciation:
- 'i' is pronounced like the 'i' in 'florida'
- the 'a' and 'e' are pronounced separately. the 'a' like in 'florida' (I seem to like this place) and the 'e' like the 'e' in 'belt'

I'm pretty sure it's like this...


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> if fizer is healthy id swap him for white but not skita.


I'd swap Fizer for White also. A deal like this isn't sexy but it's smart. Provided Pietrus is available at #7, we wouldn't have all that bad of a lineup.

G - Jamal/JWill
SG - Rose/Jamal/Pietrus
SF - White/Pietrus/E-Rob
PF - Chandler/Marshall
C - Curry/Bags/?

Basically, you'd have a six man rotation for the "wing" spots and a 4-man rotation at PF and C. You've got some overlap with the players and positions so that when the inevitable injuries occur there is enough depth to compensate.

For Denver it would free up time for both Anthony and Tskita to develope and give Fizer the time he really deserves.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> He never got excited about Michael Ruffin? :whoknows: :rofl:


Nor did I, the more I think of it. Hmmm, interesting. :grinning:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> The only way I would do Jay to the Chicken Nuggets is if you could parcel him up with ERob and the #7 for #3 and Campy


nah.

thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> nah.
> ...


Are you Kikki? Thanks for your opinion but get lost. You're not contributing to the topic whatsoever by your little comment ever now and then.


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

I have just heard that Denver is really interested in Chris Bosh and are talking to toronto and maimi to try to find out where he would go and how to get him however mami has almost nothing to offer buy Caron (they won't) but Toronto may be able to deal Mopete with a pick from next year!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

this is the trade that could prove Pax to be a great GM in this league...but what;s he gonna do? He's gonna sit bakk and not do nothin!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Ahhh.........c'mon. Give Nugzfan a break. He is a loyal Nugget fan here to make sure things don't get too outrageous.

Ex:
White
Skita
#3 

for
Rose

That's what he is here for.........to make sure that crap doesn't happen  


Could the Jay and 7 for 3 happen? Sure. Its a possibility. But I am not banking on it to happen. Denver would be better off signing Arenas, and they will most likely get him. The question then is, would the Nuggets rather have Arenas and Anthony, or Williams and Pietrus..................Id rather have Arenas over Williams(as of now), and Anthony over Pietrus.

So..........why would Denver do it? Unless they feel there is a chance they wont get Arenas and dont want to gamble on it. Don't get me wrong......I am a Williams supporter........but......

And 2nd- From what Ive read about Pietrus, he is what we need. An athlete that can defend. If the scouting reports have him pegged right, I think he would be a good pick.

FJ- I liked the scenario you posed, but I doubt anything like that happens........rarely do you see several trades string together in perfect harmony........ahh.......true bliss if we could pull it off.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

i really dont want to trade petrius, i want him on the bulls. Id rather wait half a season for Utah to realize that kirilenko isnt a franchise player so we can swap him with jay. Petrius just seems to good to be true, too good to just trade away as a filler.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you Kikki? Thanks for your opinion but get lost. You're not contributing to the topic whatsoever by your little comment ever now and then.


sure i am. im 'keeping it real' and 'bringin da truth'. you guys need this. how else will you know what deals suck and which deals suck alot?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Ahhh.........c'mon. Give Nugzfan a break. He is a loyal Nugget fan here to make sure things don't get too outrageous.


plus im cool and good looking.



> Ex:
> White
> Skita
> #3
> ...


ewwww.



> That's what he is here for.........to make sure that crap doesn't happen


i didnt goto college for nothin'. 



> Could the Jay and 7 for 3 happen? Sure. Its a possibility. But I am not banking on it to happen. Denver would be better off signing Arenas, and they will most likely get him. The question then is, would the Nuggets rather have Arenas and Anthony, or Williams and Pietrus..................Id rather have Arenas over Williams(as of now), and Anthony over Pietrus.


word.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you Kikki? Thanks for your opinion but get lost. You're not contributing to the topic whatsoever by your little comment ever now and then.


hey, what's with the personal attacks? NugzFan has as much right to be here as you do, or me, or anyone else on this board.

you have one opinion, NugzFan has another. no big deal. the voice of a Chicago fan versus the voice of a Denver fan. if you don't agree with someone's assessment, you have every right to tell that person so. it doesn't give you the right to tell that poster to "get lost."


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> 
> hey, what's with the personal attacks? NugzFan has as much right to be here as you do, or me, or anyone else on this board.
> ...


Amen bro

Let's all play nice


----------



## hitokiri (May 22, 2003)

My only question is why would the nuggets trade for either Jay or Jamal when they probably have Arenas on the way. Melo has a chance to be a superstar and you dont pass on something like that for a position you will probably have filled. Further more Melo would be #1 any other year. Its not every year you have 3 potential franchise players at the same time. The only reason Darko is going above him is that he has more "upside". In my opinion Melo could be just as good if not better then Darko. Darko however if 7 feet tall and is an great shooter. you dont get many 7 foot shooters who are as skilled as he is at only 17. out of the top 3 i think Bron has the most chance to be a bust. remember Melo won an NCAA title and Darko has been playing professional ball in Europe while Bron has been playing against high school kids. I think they will all be stars but we all gonna have to wait and see.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> 
> hey, what's with the personal attacks? NugzFan has as much right to be here as you do, or me, or anyone else on this board.


:clap:



> you have one opinion, NugzFan has another. no big deal. the voice of a Chicago fan versus the voice of a Denver fan. if you don't agree with someone's assessment, you have every right to tell that person so. it doesn't give you the right to tell that poster to "get lost."


:yes:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballishere</b>!
> I have just heard that Denver is really interested in Chris Bosh and are talking to toronto and maimi to try to find out where he would go and how to get him however mami has almost nothing to offer buy Caron (they won't) but Toronto may be able to deal Mopete with a pick from next year!!!


Hmmm...Getting ahold of Mo Pete could be a nice pick up for the Bulls if Toronto wants to deal him.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

I am shocked that people are still talking about Arenas with the Nuggets.



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2003/story?id=1558054 

The Nuggets have cooled on Arenas.

Why pay max dollars for a guy that has repeatedly said he doesn't want to play where its cold, has his work ethic and attitude coming out questionable and when you can have a very quality point guard (williams) for MUCH MUCH cheaper allowing you to pursue TWO OTHER free agents with your cap space?

Arenas is not a deciding factor on this deal. I don't think Denver wants to pay him superstar figures just for his presence in Denver. And superstar figures is the only way he is going there.

Jay will and #7 looks good from both perspectives to me.

Besides, if we DO keep the #7 pick (and still have williams) we start to run into the problem of who we protect in the expansion draft.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

*More Fuel*

Mariotti was on LA's local espn radio show "Mike and Mike in the Morning." They talked mostly about Annika Sorenstam due to the Aurora LPGA tournament but they then asked him a few questions about other stuff.

If you had to start a team w/ one NBA player who would it be? He said Kobe w/ T-Mac close behind - Kobe getting the edge b/c of championship experience. (Didn't mention Tim Duncan which is a little nutty).

For baseball they asked which player and which pitcher would he start a team with? He said A-Rod and Mark Prior. Apparantly Mark Prior was the mentioned by various writers 3 times in a row! 

Then they asked about the Bulls. He said Paxson is really high on Carmelo Anthony. That it's a 6 player draft and the Bulls have #7 so moving up would be a goal. He said a possible Williams and 7 for Anthony could happen since Paxson really likes Carmelo and Denver seems to want to move the pick.

They asked about the KG rumor and he laughed saying it was a work of fiction and no way would the Bulls do it. He said maybe when KG was a free agent but they'd have to dump Rose which they might try to do this year.

Stuff we already know but it's being talked about in LA now.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

> but they'd have to dump Rose which they might try to do this year.



Not to change the subject but we all know Rose will have to be dumped eventually but a lot of people are telling me they expect it this summer as Jay stated here. Two questions: 1) What Rose deal could possibly be made this summer that helps financially for the future, and 2) What would be an ideal SG to go along with JC at PG, Melo at SF( assuming Jay+7 happens), and Chandler and Curry at PF & C?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Marshmelo is benign - a so so player that will be the John Cougar Mellencamp of his draft class


Even if was to accept the proposition that Anthony is overrated (and I don't) he certainly doesn't deserve that comparison.:sour: :dead: :sour: :dead: :sour: :dead: 

JCM:hurl:

OT: Sorry for the mini-rant, but anyone who has ever read any of my music posts on EBB knows that Johnny C makes my skin crawl...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Not to change the subject but we all know Rose will have to be dumped eventually but a lot of people are telling me they expect it this summer as Jay stated here. Two questions: 1) What Rose deal could possibly be made this summer that helps financially for the future, and 2) What would be an ideal SG to go along with JC at PG, Melo at SF( assuming Jay+7 happens), and Chandler and Curry at PF & C?


an ideal SG would be someone like Rose that is less trigger happy

if Odom could play SG I think he would be the best fit then...

he has defense, amazing passing and dribbling skills for a SF

he will set his team mates up and he can still score if he needs to... 

I think Odom could do the job and I bet we may be able to get him with the 7th pick and something...


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Not to change the subject but we all know Rose will have to be dumped eventually but a lot of people are telling me they expect it this summer as Jay stated here. Two questions: 1) What Rose deal could possibly be made this summer that helps financially for the future, and 2) What would be an ideal SG to go along with JC at PG, Melo at SF( assuming Jay+7 happens), and Chandler and Curry at PF & C?


I don't think it has to be this summer. Maybe sometime before the trade deadline to see how the team is playing. Mariotti simply said "this year."


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

A trade of Rose that might be ideal after a Jay+#7 deal for Melo is:



Rose,Marshall,Hassell, filler for Derek Anderson, Dale Davis, Jeff McInnis



Crawford, McInnis
Anderson, Mason Jr
Anthony, Robinson
Chandler,Fizer
Curry, Davis



Not the best I know but I have heard much worse.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Not to change the subject but we all know Rose will have to be dumped eventually but a lot of people are telling me they expect it this summer as Jay stated here. Two questions: 1) What Rose deal could possibly be made this summer that helps financially for the future, and 2) What would be an ideal SG to go along with JC at PG, Melo at SF( assuming Jay+7 happens), and Chandler and Curry at PF & C?


How about Rose for Terrell Brandon? Or Rose for Rasheed Wallace? I believe that both deals would free up a ton of salary when KG becomes a FA.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> How about Rose for Terrell Brandon? Or Rose for Rasheed Wallace? I believe that both deals would free up a ton of salary when KG becomes a FA.



Someone has to clear something up for me... why, why, why would anyone want anything to do with Terrell Brandon.... I'm assuming that its just about dumping Rose's salary... but can we get an NBA player in return?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

...as for CA, get a load of his remarks printed in the Rocky Mountain News this morning: 

Carmelo Anthony's agent calls it a "lock" that his client will be drafted by the Denver Nuggets if he's available. Anthony, though, wouldn't mind not being available. 

"That'd be even better, going to Detroit," Anthony said Wednesday night in a telephone interview from his hometown of Baltimore. "That's a playoff team." 

Way to win friends and influence people in the city you'll probably be calling home for the next five years! _Denver is nice, but I'd rather be playin' ball with a playoff team like Detroit._ 

Between this guy and LeBron, sponsors have to be scratching their heads thinking about ways to show them off as commercial endorsers without letting them open their mouths.

Talk about dumb, dumber, and dumberer!!!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Even if was to accept the proposition that Anthony is overrated (and I don't) he certainly doesn't deserve that comparison.:sour: :dead: :sour: :dead: :sour: :dead:
> ...


Hook Line and Sinker 

Thanks for biting in something specifically that I put out there for you Tommy Boy 

Everybody clap your hands above your head and go way o way o now

Lil Pink Houses for you me and me...

 

Slim , you have anything you want to add here?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Just that R-O-C-K In The U-S-A is the worst song in history.

but you knew that .... :yes:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

So what's the latest news on 'Melo to Chicago?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamal</b>!
> So what's the latest news on 'Melo to Chicago?


he will be going to chicago once this season.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dornado</b>
> Someone has to clear something up for me... why, why, why would anyone want anything to do with Terrell Brandon.... I'm assuming that its just about dumping Rose's salary... but can we get an NBA player in return?


the deal would make sense if Brandon, as expected, retires officially after the trade. then in January, two years after he last played a game, his contract would come off the salary cap, the insurance companies would pay it off, and suddenly the Bulls are about $10 million under the cap.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> Just that R-O-C-K In The U-S-A is the worst song in history.


sorry, but i hafta disagree here. i can think of a bunch, right off the top of my head (without stooping to novelty or stars-get-together-to-show-we-care hits), that are worse:

"Mickey" by Toni Basil
"Endless Love" by Diana Ross and Lionel Richie
"Hangin' Tough" by New Kids on the Block
"You Make Me Feel Like Dancing" by Leo Sayer
"Rock Me Tonight" by Billy Squier
"Don't Worry Be Happy" by Bobby McFerrin
"Walking on Sunshine" by Katrina And The Waves
"To Be With You" by Mr. Big
"Run Joey Run" by David Geddes
"Ghostbusters" by Ray Parker Jr. (_especially_ since it was a ripoff from a Huey Lewis and the News song!)
"Summer Of '69" by Bryan Adams (well, actually, anything by Bryan Adams counts)

and that's without dabbling into country ("Achy Breaky Heart") either.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> 
> sorry, but i hafta disagree here. i can think of a bunch, right off the top of my head (without stooping to novelty or stars-get-together-to-show-we-care hits), that are worse:
> ...



You leave Bobby McFerrin out of this. He's actually a badass jazz singer.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Hook Line and Sinker
> ...


Hee hee. I remember us talkin' bout ol' JCM way back when and wondered if that's why you pulled out that reference...

Made my day, FJ. Anytime I can go off on a Cougar rant, I feel better.

Thanks, man. Five Stars, my friend. Definitely worth Five Stars.

BTW: Here's the original rant, from months ago, that I'm fairly honored FJ would even remember (from a thread on Shaq: Last Center Left):



> Shaq: The man renames himself, in his mumbling monotone, more often than Prince or the man who gets my vote for Most Overrated Performer in History:
> Johnny Cougar:dead:
> 
> Johnny Cougar. John Cougar. John Cougar Mellonhead. John Mellonhead. Next: "Just John." And yeah, I know, "he was just fightin' The Maaaan for his name. " Blah Blah Blah.
> ...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hey, John Cougar is my bud! Same home town. I know John and his family. He is two years older than me. 

SEYMOUR!!!!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Hee hee. I remember us talkin' bout ol' JCM way back when and wondered if that's why you pulled out that reference...
> ...


Are you kidding ?

Its is probably one of my favourite all time posts on these boards

I pissed myself when I read it and in honor of its fine craftsmanship I duly piss my pants once more

No wuckin furries at all Tom

:laugh:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> 
> sorry, but i hafta disagree here. i can think of a bunch, right off the top of my head (without stooping to novelty or stars-get-together-to-show-we-care hits), that are worse:
> ...


I'm sorry but if anyone bad mouths Leo Sayer we are going to have serious words

There is only one thing worse and thats bad mouthing Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but if anyone bad mouths Leo Sayer we are going to have serious words
> ...


Leo Sayer = Bee Gees lite. and if you get lighter than the Bee Gees... :grinning:


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> 
> sorry, but i hafta disagree here. i can think of a bunch, right off the top of my head (without stooping to novelty or stars-get-together-to-show-we-care hits), that are worse:
> ...


:yes:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

No more 'Melo?


----------

